# Birdseye Maple Bowl, 7x3.5in, Finished with OB Shine Juice & Carnuba



## Ustes G (Oct 30, 2020)

I had 2 of these for sale in the wood for sale forum. They weren't selling so I turned one.



Birds

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Oct 30, 2020)

Pretty bowl! 
Like the little bit of blue you added in the cracks, is that just tinted epoxy, or filled with something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ustes G (Oct 30, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Pretty bowl!
> Like the little bit of blue you added in the cracks, is that just tinted epoxy, or filled with something?


Thanks. Filled with Alumilite, had a big crack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks good,need a few more pics,inside bottom etc.....


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice bowl with great looking wood. Thanks for sharing pic.


----------



## Ustes G (Oct 31, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Looks good,need a few more pics,inside bottom etc.....


Only pic of inside I took.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2020)

Simply a gorgeous bowl! Like the shape, wall thickness, and finish! Chuck


----------



## Ustes G (Oct 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Simply a gorgeous bowl! Like the shape, wall thickness, and finish! Chuck


Thank you very much.


----------



## Barb (Nov 1, 2020)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 1, 2020)

I love to look at beautiful bowls.


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2020)

@Ustes G that's a beautiful bowl but I see no sign whatsoever that it is bird's eye maple. It's a burl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ustes G (Nov 2, 2020)

phinds said:


> @Ustes G that's a beautiful bowl but I see no sign whatsoever that it is bird's eye maple. It's a burl.


My understanding is that Birdseye Maple is not a burl. 

*Bird's eye* is a type of figure that occurs within several kinds of wood, most notably in hard maple. It has a distinctive pattern that resembles tiny, swirling eyes disrupting the smooth lines of grain. It is somewhat reminiscent of a burl, but it is quite different: the small knots that make the burl are missing.








Bird's eye figure - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## phinds (Nov 2, 2020)

Ustes G said:


> My understanding is that Birdseye Maple is not a burl.


That is correct. Bird's eye is not a burl. What you have IS a burl, not bird's eye.

Check out each on my site if you are confused.


----------



## Ustes G (Nov 2, 2020)

phinds said:


> That is correct. Bird's eye is not a burl. What you have IS a burl, not bird's eye.
> 
> Check out each on my site if you are confused.


I looked on your site and you have birdseye maple as well but not as a burl. I have seen where this comes from and it is not a burl. I have blocks of this 2ftx8in...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 2, 2020)

Ustes G said:


> I looked on your site and you have birdseye maple as well but not as a burl.


Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen a bird's eye figure piece that also had burl, but it could happen. At the very least MOST of what you have (and everything I can see in your pics) is burl, not bird's eye.

I think perhaps you are confused. ALL of the circled stuff is burl, not bird's eye




THIS is bird's eye


----------

